# [RESOLVED] raid 10 problem

## fr4

I have a problem with a software raid 10 array.

the raid have automatically removed a disk, i have changed the disk, i have recreate same partition of broken disk and i have used this command:

mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --add /dev/sdd1

mdadm --manage /dev/md2 --add /dev/sdd2

in raid 1 md1 the system have added disk as right slot and have synced array

in raid 10 md2 the system have added disk as spare disk

how i can use this disk ? i make a reboot ?

i have also tried to rebuild array with echo repair > /sys/block/md2/md/sync_action but it not work  :Sad: 

Can you help me ?

Thanks Fr4Last edited by fr4 on Fri Jul 23, 2010 10:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TJNII

Can you please pastebin the output of /proc/mdstat and your mdadm.conf

----------

## Mad Merlin

As mentioned above, your /proc/mdstat would be helpful. mdadm doesn't kick whole disks out of arrays, just partitions, so if you only had a read/write failure on one array, then only that array would be degraded. Physically pulling the disk out would still leave the rest of the arrays as they were, until you marked them failed or they also hit read/write errors.

----------

## fr4

thanks for reply  :Smile: 

this is my /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] 

md2 : active raid10 sdd2[4](S) sda2[0] sdc2[3] sdb2[1]

      974775808 blocks 64K chunks 2 near-copies [4/3] [UU_U]

      bitmap: 76/233 pages [304KB], 2048KB chunk

md1 : active raid1 sdd1[2] sda1[0] sdc1[3] sdb1[1]

      995904 blocks [4/4] [UUUU]

      bitmap: 0/122 pages [0KB], 4KB chunk

this is my mdadm -D /dev/md2

/dev/md2:

        Version : 00.90.03

  Creation Time : Sat Nov 29 11:12:48 2008

     Raid Level : raid10

     Array Size : 974775808 (929.62 GiB 998.17 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 487387904 (464.81 GiB 499.09 GB)

   Raid Devices : 4

  Total Devices : 4

Preferred Minor : 2

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

  Intent Bitmap : Internal

    Update Time : Sat Jul 17 10:10:15 2010

          State : active, degraded

 Active Devices : 3

Working Devices : 4

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 1

         Layout : near=2, far=1

     Chunk Size : 64K

           UUID : c48a79c4:eee00a90:753611bb:e6a6b0ff

         Events : 0.108147320

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        2        0      active sync   /dev/sda2

       1       8       18        1      active sync   /dev/sdb2

       2       0        0        2      removed

       3       8       34        3      active sync   /dev/sdc2

       4       8       50        -      spare   /dev/sdd2

Thanks

Fr4

----------

## Mad Merlin

```
mdadm -r /dev/md2 detached
```

----------

## fr4

Hi,

thanks for reply, i have do it and i have submit also mdadm -r /dev/md2 failed  but not work  :Sad: 

i have resolved with this command :

root#echo 2 > /sys/block/md2/md/dev-sdd2/slot

this command change slot of spare disk and put it in disk array at slot 2 

Bye Fr4

----------

